# Are any Bonanza grandsons standing?



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this to haul a mare to, or are you willing to look at shipped semen?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Honestly, I'm just really curious. I love my Bonanza granddaughter, but she is 23. I'm just really curious to see how much of the line is still available. Someday I'd love to have a colt with the lines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Real Bonanza is a great APHA/Aqha all around performance stud. Our broodmare is by him, and my Elliot and Lily are related through her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

My show gelding, Space Cowboy - is a Real Bonanza grandson - his sire, A Real Rock, is a Superior Western Pleasure stallion that is very affordable - Breeders Trust and throws very nice babies - he lost an eye and they quite showing him, but I LOVE what he is producing. 

My boy, Howard, has 3 Grands and 1 Reserve in Open Halter Geldings (all ages), nearing his Register of Merits in both Open and Amt Halter (having only shown to 4 judges so far), and has points in In Hand Trail, Showmanship, and Longe Line - he is really, really nice.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a mare that's 6 generations away from Coy's Bonanza and she's 18. You might have trouble finding one that closely related.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Major Bonanza passed away in 97 I believe, so it's not far fetched to think a son/grandson of him is standing still.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

since the original Bonanza passed away so many years ago, perhaps you could find a horse that is line bred. maybe on one of the sites that allows searches for specific lineage you can find a horse.


----------



## baymorrstable (Oct 4, 2014)

My stallion *Jay L bonanza* is sired by Bonanza Two aces sired by Bonanzas Tad sire by Page Bonanza sired by Feature Bonanza sire by Trouble Bonanza.

he is 16h sorrel and the babies I have are all smart laid back well put together like he is.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He sired only 288 babies. Many of his good sons and grandsons are in Alberta. Check the Ace of Clubs website as they had owned Major Bonanza (Ponoka Alberta)


----------



## DMoon (Oct 15, 2014)

There is a 1995 Dunalino (Dun/Palomino) Son of Major Bonanza standing at stud MAJOR HEARTS DESIRE


----------



## Quartersport (Feb 7, 2015)

Kettlecreek Ranch in Alberta raises Coys Bonanza horses exclusively. I purchased my own stallion from them in 2012 and they were wonderful to work with.


----------

